# Newbie....



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, sold my boat, not quite ready to get a new one and am hungry, freezer empty.....



I want to wade and flounder gig, but dont know jack about it, pretty sure I could spot em and have gigged frogs before so I am somewhat coordinated.... What I need is a list of items needed, so make me a list so I can go to Wal-Mart and pick em all up!! Ha ha, thanks ahead of time, I have a little tub we use for duck hunting to lug our guns around so mark that off the list.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Get a length of pvc pipe say bout 7 to 8 ft long. Cant remember diameter size. 15 ft of wire, 12 volt battery. One rubber socket with pig tail wires. Use the outside diamater of this rubber socket to determine what size pvc you need. The socket will fit just right up in the end of pipe to make a water tight seal. The size is going to be about 2 in if I remember corectly. Two aligator clips. A few 12 volt 100 watt bulbs. And one old shop light dome from an old clip on shop light. Now for the building process. Connect your 15 ft piece of wire to the socket. I would sodder this joint. Then run your wire into the pvc pipe all the way down to the socket. Put some silicone around the socket then shoove it into the pipe. Should fit just snugg if you have the right size pipe. Dont be scared to use the silicone. Then affix your metal dome or shield to keep the glare out of your eyes around the socket end of the pipe. Then connect your alligator clips. Let silicon dry and then screw your bulb into the socket. Once in put a thin dab of silicon around base of bulb to makeit water tight. Some folks skip this step and just put vasoline inside the socket but I like the silicon better. You can find these rubber pig tail sockets at Lowes in the electrical dept on the bottom shelf. They are black with 2 wires sticking out from the rear. Then throw your battery and a cooler in your little boat. Tie a rope around your waist and pull your boat behind you. Good luck. One more thing. Seal the other end of your pipe to keep water out just in case you drop it in the water.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

MR i think your right on the size PVC but for some reason im also thinking it might be 1 3/4" 

When your at lowes picking up the light scoket take it to the area where the PVC is and get the smallest pipe that the socket will still fit inside of.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

One more thing. In case there are two of you going, go ahead and build a second light. If you don't have someone else going with you it is not that much of a problem to carry the extra one in or on the tub (strapped on) in case the original goes out and you can't fix it. You will have an extra one for a backup. I have done my share of wading and it is very rewarding. Another tip is if you do have someone else going then drop one truck off at a destination you think you may want to quit to keep you from walking all the way back. Just load your gear and drive back to the original starting point. If you want to continue then go get the truck from the original spot and move it to the next point. You only have to hope someone doesn't steal your shit or worst yet you can't remember where you stopped. Hope this helps.


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, all the above sounds like great advice! I have to say though, in this day and age, you've got to have patients with the boaters! (If they'll cut each other off, they won't think twice about you either. -I'm just telling you what you'll soon find out- sorry!!!) So- once you've established your direction (don't go in circles all over)- most folks will observe and find their own way with little or no interruption for you. So- with that said, you just have to plan well- in advance-and enjoy it. Oh yeh, wear some long, non-abrasive shorts (so your legs won't rub). You'll be doing what many of us use to enjoy,(with coleman lanterns, wash tubs and inner tubes). And with gas prices, we may be doing it all over again! (economies of scale- $20 of gas for 2 fish?)

Good fishing friend- and if I see you out there (in my boat), as always-you'll have plenty of beach to walk!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice fellas, I found an already built light at the Wal-Mart in Gulf Breeze, found a gig there too, bought a lawn and garden 12v as well. Will post any good info.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, no dice this eve..... Anyone know of alligators in East Bay?? I want to try there but a dang gator moved into our neighborhood which is right on the bay...... I dont want to get bit... Or eaten for that matter.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, dumb question, I have been a few times this week, only been able to go for about the first hour after sunset due to working during the week. I havent seen any fish yet, however I have seen circular holes at various locations in the sand, are those holes made by flounder?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I know what you mean about the gator! There is one that lives at the mouth of one of our rivers and I am not stretching the truth when I say she is about 13' or more! All she does is ease into the water when when go by. But, I'm like you, that gator might have a nest somewhere around. I haven't been too worried about it but that I'm always on the lookout for it. As for the circles, I ahowed a buddy when we were out not long ago of some similar to what you are describing, and he said they were Sting Ray beds. Are they raised around the edges, kinda like a crator? Just my guess...... Better luck next time!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, they are like craters. Bummer, I thought I was on to something there....


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

are there any alligators around fort morgan area?


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

absolutely there is especially in some of the coves


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

hummmm was thinking about wadeing for flounder but i will have a few teenage boys with me dont want to put them in harms way.... any suggestions


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

one thing i remember about the bottom over there is it is real soft and you will sink up to your knees if you are not careful some places do have a hard bottom


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Getting close to the first kill......

Went last night from about 8pm to 10pm. Went to the sound at an area where I thought would be good. The tide was still pretty low but gradually coming in. Didnt see a thing but did see plenty of bull minnows, some very good size ones too. The water was very shallow, maybe 6 inches at most and I didnt have much confidence at that point. Also found a bar that was shallower, like 2-3 inches which I though would block any fish from getting to the food, also saw a few small shrimp as well. Saw a number of ray holes as well, more to that in a second. Walked for about an hour and half and nada, so started heading back to the car as the light was going dim. Then we saw 3 rays in the holes that were empty just 30 minutes prior. So I thought that the tide had come in enough to get some fish into the area. At that point I started to notice a considerable shift in the tide as it was coming in pretty good now, also noticed at this point that were many shrimp now, many more than before. I though more food more fish maybe. As we were making our way back to the car we spooked one flounder, estimated at about 16 inches. Decided to head back to the car as I have to work this morning. Trying the same area tonight. Thoughts/comments?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

just stick with it...you will get some. the bad thing about wading is you cant cover near the ground that you can in a boat. but just stick with it and try a few different areas. you will get some eventually!!! atleast you got to get out there and hopefully had a good time!!!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Will do, pretty much hooked, and of course we had a good time, all most walked on water without spilling my beer when the ray came at me, should have videoed that, would have been a millionaire. Tom Cruise help me with your witchcraft!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

oh man...dont tell me you spilled your beer! no wonder you didnt get any fish!!! oke youll get them!!! but the best thing is that you had a good time...catching fish is just a bonus!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

First stick!!!!



Third time out, brought a buddy along to try the sound again, started at about 830 and went until about 1130, after stabbing all kinds of things that werent flounder due to the fact that I thought they were sneakier than they seem to be we finally saw our first one at 945, it was so obvious that it was a flounder that it was like there was a dang sign on it that said "stick here". I let me buddy gig it and that rascal was not happy about it, he thrashed a bit and then the comedy ensued. My buddy has it pinned to the sand and asks me what do we do next. I was like heck, I havent made it to this point yet, I dont know. I know one thing though, dont let up on em, I have been walking around out here for three nights and I sure as hell aint losing em. So we laughed a bit, and the flounder settled down a bit, then I simply reached down and picked up the fish, he was in about 12 inches of water. Here are a few pics, one of the flounder gig rig and then the flounder of course. Enjoy!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go!!! Glad to see you got you one!!! keep at it and you will get more!!!! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats!:letsdrink 

If you're using a single prong with no barb...just take your free hand and place underneath the fish (let the gig run between you fingers) and lift it while the gig is still in him. I stick 'em off of a boat and use a 5 prong barbed gig and will still bail overboard to get my hand under him when I stick a sure enough "Door mat"...just so I know I wont lose him. You'llget the hang of it! That's was funnywhat you said about the"stick here" sign:toast.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! I bet it tasted great! You are hooked now! That's a cool little raft/boat! Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks fellas, the fillets are in the freezer awaiting more so I can make crab stuffed flounder, hence the crab net in the boat. Havent kept any crabs yet but we could of had 6 jimmies last night, very large crabs out and about but they are few and far between. The little boat I got from Cabelas last fall, I think it was like 50 bucks delivered, pretty steep but beats carrying all of our shotguns around come duck season, now I have found a new use for it!!


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey there Buddy nice going! I just read all the comments as I haven't logged on since you were getting advice on gear, etc. weeks ago... As far as landing the fish, heck, just "lip him" like a bass! It'll add more to the enjoyment you guys are having! (drink plenty of beer prior) And also, wait for the tide to go out, that way you can check all the previously unaccessible deep hole. Oh finally, those holes you were talking about-- definately Alligator mating sign! (what else is that heavy???)

Seriously, don't "lip" the fish (they're toothy!)! A hand underneath the prongs,as previously mentioned- works really well! The holes in the sand are more than likely, large stingrays! (I've seen them by boat. You're probablyspooking them walking.) Finally, tides are important, depending on where you are. I'd say, the night you saw the one late, as the tide was on the rise- this should clue you in. Since you're walking, planning is definately important, so take notes on water-depth, minnows, etc and the numbers should improve! My outboard will last 5 hrs. Your legs may not?

I think you're hooked. Your biggest challenge will soon be to make it into work on-time! (and not get divorced):clap

Good fishin!

-Stealthy


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey weatherman glad you finally got some blood in the cooler. I want to tell you of a good place for wading for flounder. Go to galvez boat ramp in perdido key on interarity point drive. Park your truck and you can wade west all the way to the narrows before you run out of good hard white sand. You will have about a good mile of nice fishable beach before the bottom turns to muck. I ran into this guy over there on several ocassions last year who was wading that beach and having good luck. And as previously mentioned in an earlier post when I did see this guy wading I would go else where to flounder. I would never cut him off cause his options for gigging were very limited and I being in a boat could go anywhere. One night when I launched my boat he was just getting started as well. After a few hours and I only having about 3 flounder I decided I would look for him to see if he wanted my fish. That joker was way down the beach from the launch site. Turns out his light was dead and was going to have to wade back the whole way in the dark. We loaded up his stuff in my boat and I took him back to the ramp. Anyway he had gigged 7 flounder that night to my 3 and I was in a boat covering twice the ground. Good Luck


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments fellas, my floundering grounds will be near Navarre, dont want to drive to Perdido due to the gas prices. I havent been since that night as I went to Biloxi to get some surgery done on my eyes so I can see better, free LASIK!! Doing the shark get together tonight, hopefully stab em next weekend.



Have seen the rays while wading, they dont care too much and I give them plenty of room. And no, I am not lipping anything that comes out of the ocean, ha ha, I am a carpet bagger but not a dumb one, just dont ask the wife about that though!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's great that you finally got one, but you ain't putting that fish in the same box with my beer. Yuck!
















I alway have separate coolers.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Didnt want to start a whole new thread... this is about being a flounder newbie.I have never been floundering ( YET )

This may be a stupid question to you guys, but I dont know the answer soo....

If you stick a flounder first, how do you measure him after to make sure he is within regs?


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Easy...You don't stick a short fish. At first it may seem a silly answer but if its close let em go and gig it another time.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so bad with guessing size... 12 inches or 14? I cant tell the difference without a tape. I imagine water makes it harder. Oh well I guess you get used to it eventually


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Weatherman, Great Job. That beer will be better, tastes like fish in the boat!

"Stick" with it.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *choppedliver (4/13/2009)*I am so bad with guessing size... 12 inches or 14? I cant tell the difference without a tape. I imagine water makes it harder. Oh well I guess you get used to it eventually


Once you gig enough it will come to you. Like others have said if you even have a doubt just let it grow. Gigging ain't catch and release.


----------

